# Police Officer Greg Alia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Greg Alia*
Forest Acres Police Department, South Carolina

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 30, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 32

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Greg Alia was shot and killed when he and another officer responded to a suspicious person call at the Richland Mall shortly before 9:00 am.

The subject was taken into custody following the shooting.

Officer Alia had served with the Forest Acres Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his wife and newborn son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police
Forest Acres Police Department
5205 Trenholm Road
Columbia, SC 29206

Phone: (803) 782-9444

Read more: Police Officer Greg Alia


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Alia


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Alia
Blue Lives Matter


----------

